# suid ofzo!?

## wouzer

hai, ik wilde graag weten hoe je een suid (ofzo) zet op files.....

Ik heb een aantal commando's in een file gezet: iptables .... enz. en adsl-start enzo. Het punt is dat als ik die commando's wil runnen, ik eerst moet su-en. Hoe krijg ik het nou voor elkaar dat een normale user (wheel group) die commando's ook kan runnen?

Ik heb wel eens gelezen over een suid zetten op een file, maar ik weet niet hoe dat moet. Kan iemand me uit de brand (klein brandje) helpen?

----------

## wouzer

Of eigenlijk beter nog: Hoe kan ik er voor zorgen dat bij het opstarten mijn firewall aan gaat (iptables) en mijn adsl-start runt en dat voor het afsluiten mijn adsl-stop wordt aangeroepen?

----------

## biroed

Dat kan in /etc/conf.d/local.start (pad_naar_script), en je eigen script uitvoerbaar maken.

----------

## garo

Om programma uit te voeren met de rechten van de eigenaar van het het bestand (SUID maken):

```
chmod u+s programma
```

Om programma uit te voeren met de rechten van de groep van het het bestand (SGID maken):

```
chmod g+s programma
```

Meer info is beschikbaar hier.

----------

## AlterEgo

Voor het starten van netwerk-scripts zou ik sudo gebruiken:

Adsl-start: emerge sudo, en edit met "visudo" het bestand zo dat allen in de groep "wheel" zonder passwords commando's kunnen starten (Visudo gebruikt een standaard editor. Deze wordt benoemd door: export EDITOR=nano (of wat je leuk vindt)). 

Dus: sudo /usr/sbin/adsl-start. 

Dit is een nogal grove methode (security).

Beter: <user> <machinenaam> = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/adsl-start, /usr/sbin/adsl-stop, /usr/sbin/adsl-status.

Waarbij je een (of meer) users op een machine toegang geeft tot de benodigde bestanden.

Het firewall script wil je iedere keer automatisch starten als je een verbinding hebt opgebouwd. Voeg hiervoor (lekker makkelijk) een link toe aan /etc/ppp/ip-up.

----------

## wouzer

Dank! Het werkt.

----------

## kamikaz3

ik heb een rc-script geschreven daar voor

en dan aan de default runlevel toegevoegd

----------

## water

 *kamikaz3 wrote:*   

> ik heb een rc-script geschreven daar voor
> 
> en dan aan de default runlevel toegevoegd

 

Post hem even, dan hebben andere er misschien ook iets aan.

----------

## kamikaz3

het is niet meer dan wat er in de docs (rc-scripting guide) staat hoor, dat even lezen kan best handig zijn

bij depend zet je net

bij start /usr/sbin/adsl-start

bij stop /usr/sbin/adsl-stop

----------

